# Pekiti Tersia Blade Seminar



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 12, 2002)

I will be hosting a seminar taught by Guro Jack Latorre. He will cover hand and blade defenses againt the knife.

When: 
July 28, 2002    12:30-4:00pm

Where: 
Horizon Martial Arts
252 Center Rd.
West Seneca, NY 14224
716-675-0899

Cost:
$30 by July 15th.
$40 after July 15th

For more information e-mail me at wmarnis@wmarnis.com

Tim Hartman:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

I had the chance to see some of his students working out in Rochester recently and was impressed--great energy.

I have heard that there is a connection between Pekiti Tersia and Sayoc Kali's bladework--does anyone know if this is so?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 14, 2002)

That sounds like fun. I'll go if I'm not doing anything!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *I'll go if I'm not doing anything! *



Yup, wish I could make it myself, but I just got back from Buffalo.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 22, 2002)

Just a reminder that the Jack Latorre blade seminar is this weekend.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 22, 2002)

ref Pekiti and Sayoc blade work...
Tuhon Chris Sayoc trained in Pekiti Tersia in his youth; I think this is where the question keeps coming from.  It is more fair to say that there is a family connection.  For more details you can go to Sayoc.com and check the discussion forum there; you'll have to go back a ways but there is a thread on the topic.
Chad


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *ref Pekiti and Sayoc blade work...
> Tuhon Chris Sayoc trained in Pekiti Tersia in his youth; I think this is where the question keeps coming from.  It is more fair to say that there is a family connection.  For more details you can go to Sayoc.com and check the discussion forum there; you'll have to go back a ways but there is a thread on the topic.
> Chad *



I think FCS Kali founder Ray Dionaldo also trained in Pekiti as a youth as well.  You can really see it in his footwork.  Ray has ranking in Sayoc Kali under Bo Sayoc and very high ranking in Sayoc Kali-Silak under Chris Sayoc.  I think it kind of makes sense that there is a similarity in the blade systems.

Then again, I'm but a babe in FCS Kali, so I could be talking nonsense.

Which I often do.  Ask my instructors. 

Cthulhu


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 22, 2002)

But not this time.....
 

Ray Dionaldo also, I believe, holds a respectable rank in Modern Arnis.

He makes a fine training blade as well.
Chad


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *But not this time.....
> 
> ...



I concur with you Chad.  Just finished training with Ray this last weekend down in Tampa...sorry to miss you there, Cthulhu.

Ray is ranked in Modern Arnis.  I will post some of his credentials below.  Please if you have the opportunity please train with him, he is outstanding in his level of understanding and execution of the martial arts, especially, the Filipino Martial Arts.

Palusut

Ray Dionaldo:
---------------------
Ranks and Titles 

SAYOC KALI-SILAK 
Instructor: Tuhon Christopher Sayoc 
Rank: Lakan Walo Guro (Level 8 Instructor) 

MODERN ARNIS 
Instructor: Professor Remy Presas 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

SAYOC KALI 
Instructor: Grand Tuhon Baltazar "Bo" Sayoc 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI / STRATEGIC KNIFE DEFENSE 
Instructor: Grand Tuhon Leo T. Gaje 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI / KALI OLYMPIC COMMITTEE 
Instructor: Master Bjin Lateef Mateen 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PAMBUAN ARNIS TULISAN 
Instructor: Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan 
Rank: Guro 

ANCIENT ARTS ACADEMY 
Instructor: Lakan Guro Eric Porschen 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

WU MING TAO CHUAN FA 
Instructor: Sifu Jim Bryan 
Rank: Black Sash 

SHOTOKAN KARATE 
Instructor: Sensei Larry Stone 
Rank: Ni-Dan 

DILLMAN KARATE INSTITUTE 
Instructor: Sensei Larry Stone 
Rank: Ni-Dan 

WADO-RYU KARATE 
Instructor: Shihan Mark Cody 
Rank: Sho-Dan


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 28, 2002)

Great Seminar Renegade! Again, if you missed it then you missed out. Thanx for bringing these guys in. It's nice to have a good selection of seminars to choose from and your school and association just keeps on doing fine work! Thanx again!

Paul! It was good to meet you and work with you. I like what you do. Cheers!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 29, 2002)

This review is going to be tough for me because I was suckin pretty bad on Sunday. Word of advise: IF YOU TAKE YOUR GIRLFRIEND TO NIAGARA FALLS, SPENDING THE WHOLE DAY AND EVENING PAINTING THE TOWN, EXPECT TO BE TOTALLY OUT OF IT FOR A SEMINAR THE NEXT DAY.

Now that I've cleared that up, here a little the review...

1st off, Jack Latorre is very good at what he does. I was impressed with his knife knowledge and style, and he was very good at presenting the material.

We started with some basic foot-work to warm up. The footwork we worked on was basic triangle stepping, stepping off the attackers line of attack, and basic weight distribution and body shifting.

Then we went over 3 basic knife stabbing angles, which was angle 5 (up into the lower midsectin) angle 8 and 9 to the opponents right and left delts. 

Next was empty hand VS. knife. We went over defending empty hand vs. knife by parrying w/ back of hand and stepping properly against the attacking angles.

Once we were comfortable with that, we moved on to the knife attacker stabbing, then  checking the defenders parrying hand, and stabbing again, which caused the defender to have to use the parrying techniques to defend against that. 

Also, from a #5 stab we worked the basic parry-elbow strike/check-head strike-radial nerve grab on knife hand.

From that basic movement, we learned a knife lock flow set. The set was very effective because it involved not just locking the knife hand; the set was basically a counter for counter set (example: knife attacker defends the lock by doing this, so defender flows to this technique).

Then we graduated to knife VS. knife, using the same basic parrying and stabbing techniques. We then added some different cutting and locking techiniques in the same counter for counter fashion.

We also worked with an X like wrist strike/parry method.

What I found especially useful was the different knife fighting concepts, such as different knife gripping methods (and the effective fighting methods from them), fighting and stabbing concepts, etc.

In general, the methods we worked with at the seminar where very effective, particularly against knife VS. knife dueling.

Then we had a Q & A at the end, and a demo of some of the different espada y daga methods of Pekiti Tersia.

All and all, it was well worth the trip, and I look forward to training with Jack again. I highly suggest a seminar with him if you want to be a better knife fighter!

*Gou Ronin:*  :cheers: It was good meeting you and hanging out. Your friends w/ Jaybacca and the Canada Crew, so I'm sure we'll hang and train again.  

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 29, 2002)

I thought you were doing ok. Except when you forgot your girlfriend's name. Then I thought you might need the knife defense in case she killed you. Ha ha ha!

I'm sure you'll see the Canadians again. Let me know when you might be heading through to see the Renegade :erg: again and you ought to stop in and have dinner instead of going straight through. Maybe we'll hit Vlad's some time too.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 29, 2002)

If you're interested Paul there is another pekiti guy going to be about 2 hours from you in London Ontario Canada.

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/zdubya.html

Go here to check it out.

You might want to come see it as it's fairly close and it's also Canadian funds which makes it cheaper for you.

Just thoughts. Let me know.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 30, 2002)

Gou...

That actually sounds doable. I don't think I have anything goin' on September 19th (although it is a Thursday, so I would have to take a day off work), and Zack Whitson's credentials seem pretty good.

We'll have to see when it gets closer to that date. I'll let you know what's up before then

Thanks!


----------

